# Almost Perfect



## MrSmith670

That's a hell of a woman you married!


----------



## Katfan97

Congrats on your new plane! My wife bought me the LN No 4 in bronze for my 40th birthday this year. We also went to the LN factory in Warren to pick out my present and try a bunch of their tools. I had a hard time deciding between the 4, 4 1/2, and the Bevel up jack. I have a Stanley Jointer that i love but I probably wouldn't say no to a LN number 8 or a bevel up jointer.


----------



## SirIrb

Need a Brother-Husband?


----------



## BenjaminNY

I hate to think of what you are going to have to buy her for her birthday.


----------



## mramseyISU

> I hate to think of what you are going to have to buy her for her birthday.
> 
> - BenjaminNY


Something sparkly I'm guessing.


----------

